# Hanson Truck snowblower?



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello,

I have talked to a few people about this on the site. I was wondering if anyone has one and how it works? I don't think we get enough snow here in Maryland to justify one for my truck, maybe for my skid loader. They retail for 8K and a place has a demo for 5k. I don't know how good of a deal this is or if these even work. They are 84" wide and weight about 850 lbs. They are powered by an Onan 24 hp 2cyl 4cycle air cooled engine. Anyway, just wanted to get some feed back about it. One thing I do like is the ablility to stay in the truck and not have to worry about pileing snow, it seems like it could move more snow quicker!!!??? 

Lenny


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2001)

I have never heard of a Hanson Truck Snowblower.

We have a Snowblower made by Tenco. It is mounted to a Ford F550 4X4. It is run Hydraulically by 60hp Detroit Diesel. It blows 400 tons of snow per hour - when it works ):

We have had a lot of problems with it and have not actully had it working longer than a couple of hours. We have 130 hours on the power unit and about 10-15 hours of blowing time. We have blown up 6 Hydraulic motors in that time.

We are asking for our money back as they seem to have a major design fault.

The unit is expensive.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

84" seems awful wide for only 24 HP. think about it you get 13 HP on some walkbehinds that are only 30" and how fast can you go with them? i cant see where they would be productive in a commercial application, travel speed would be at a snails pace. may be great for some one who has a very long driveway with alot of snow accumulation thru the winter and needs to blow it out of the way. just my thoughts.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2001)

You might also want to check out replacement parts pricing on that Onan also. They are out in orbit on pricing for anything you can think of. Just call and ask how much a carb rebuild kit is for it. I had a 16 hp here that needed one and they want $140. Anything with Onan power I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree with White=Green, 24 hp isn't much for 84" of auger. I don't think you'd be able to keep a pace any where near a snow plow. I've seen pictures of the unit you talk of in Northern Hydraulics, I think you need an existing plow frame to transport it.

I'm sure there are applications where it would be better, a driveway with retaining walls comes to mind, but overall I think a snow plow would be faster.

If that dealer has a demo, why don't you give it a try and let us know?


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

http://www.infrastructures.com/0102/leduc.htm

You must have a good pump also on that motor.

Same as blower on skid steer.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

English version


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

that thing definatley isnt worth $7249.00 i think for the $$$ i would buy a used skidloader.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey guys there is no doubt that snow blowing is never as fast as plowing in 90% of most snow situations. When it becomes faster is when you are dealing with extremely heavy snowfalls or when you are attempting to get rid of your windrows through chainling fences or over top of other obstacles.

Snowblowers are good for reducing piles as blown snow packs so much tighter or you can layer snow into areas where snow is not normally allowed to be piled and no-one is the wiser.

I checked out the Hansen on the net. I saw another guy in Idaho with a very similar product. He also was using a 24hp Onan. (I am not a fan of that engine as repairs are ridiculous). It actully worked quite well and blew the snow 20-35 feet. The one thing with blowing is you have to let the blower do the work and it is true you just inch along. Where it saves time is the distributing of snow when there is a lot.

As far as engines I would think a 25hp Kohler would be a better pick.


----------

